# Diagrama de conexion de plc



## warfaier (Feb 25, 2017)

Buenas gente, soy un nuevo en este tema quis*I*era saber si alguien podria most*a*rarme un ejemplo de diagrama de conexion de un pcl con un actuador y un sensor, q*UE* es q*UE* la verdad no entiendo mucho las conexiones.

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Feb 26, 2017)

No entiendo que es lo que no entiendes.
Se conecta como cualquier otro dispositivo. Misterios = 0


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 26, 2017)

warfaier dijo:


> Buenas gente, soy un nuevo en este tema quis*I*era saber si alguien podria most*a*rarme un ejemplo de diagrama de conexion de un pcl con un actuador y un sensor, q*UE* es q*UE* la verdad no entiendo mucho las conexiones.
> 
> Gracias



No hay mayor lio, depende de lo que quieras conectar


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 26, 2017)

Si quieres que te muestre el diagrama, seria un cuadrado y una línea 

Debes leer el manual tanto del PLC como de cualquier otra cosa que le quieras conectar para saber donde lo harás.


----------



## dark089 (Feb 27, 2017)

necesitas leer el manual del plc hay te indica todo entradas,salidas etc.

nota. no me ago responsable si quemas el plc es por eso que debes de leer el manual sino por lo menos menciona en que tipo de plc quieres trabajar o tienes pensado hacerlo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 27, 2017)

dark089 dijo:


> necesitas leer el manual del plc hay te indica todo entradas,salidas etc.
> 
> nota. no me ago responsable si quemas el plc es por eso que debes de leer el manual sino por lo menos menciona en que tipo de plc quieres trabajar o tienes pensado hacerlo



Hola, buen dato.
Ahora "hay y ahí" se usan de manera diferente y no son compatibles.
Y "hago" normalmente se escribe con "h".
Las oraciones comienzan con mayúsculas y terminan con un punto final. No te enfades, sólo que debemos escribir correctamente.


----------



## warfaier (Mar 10, 2017)

Por ejemplo quisera saber que errores tengo en esta conexion que realice en un micrologix 1500, ya que no estoy seguro, el elemnto de abajo es un final de carrera


----------

